# Audyssey for Dummies: what is it??



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Greetings,

I am shopping for a home theater AVR, and speakers. I was aiming for an Integra 30.3 but am now interested in the Onyko 809.The are roughly the same price. I understand that the 809 has a better implementation of Audyssey then the Integra does. True?

So with that said, what is Audyssey? How is it used? I've googled around and don't get it! I understand that it helps with EQ. I understand it is important. But that's about it! Can someone please help me to understand what this is used for so I can understand how important it is?

I like the Integra because it seems easier to use. But if the 809 has more features which it seems is the case, I'll go for that one. All help is most appreciated!

(If it matters, I am aiming for either the Monitor RX1s or the Sierra-1s by Ascend.)

Thanks for all help and suggestions!!

Eric


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

AVRs come with set up mics that mount on camera tripod stands. Place at the listening position, the owners manual explains how to run the auto setup.

It's pretty easy.


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the response. 

What is the difference in implementations? Eg, the Integra 30.3 and the Onkyo 809 are supposed to use it in a different way. The Onkyo is supposed to have a better version. Anyone know what that means?

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 30.3 only offers Audyssey 2EQ which does not apply Filtering to the Subwoofer so that is indeed the case as the 809 offers Audyssey MultEQ XT. XT places a priority on the Subwoofer Channel with the most Processing Power being allocated there with the logic being the Subwoofer benefits the most from Audyssey EQ.

Without question, I would go with the 809 over the 30.3. The only advantages to the 30.3 being the additional year of Warranty (3 versus 2) and 12V Triggers for the Main Zone.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ericc22 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> What is the difference in implementations? Eg, the Integra 30.3 and the Onkyo 809 are supposed to use it in a different way. The Onkyo is supposed to have a better version. Anyone know what that means?
> 
> ...


The real value of Audyssey, aside from the auto set-up, is its ability to correct (equalize) the response of each speaker according to the effects due to room acoustics. As you go up the line, from 2EQ to MultEQ to MultEQ XT to MultEQ XT32, you get more microphone measurement options, higher resolution corrections per speaker and, for XT32, the ability to handle 2 subwoofers. There is a full explanation here (http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq) and oodles more support/info on the dedicated/offical Audyssey thread at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421.

P.S.: I, too, agree that you should avoid 2EQ as its lack of any sub EQ means that the most important feature is missing.


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you! This is very helpful. I shall cross the Integra off the list. I have more questions and will post those in another thread. 

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was guilty of not reading the Title of the Thread. My apologies for not being more complete about the differences. As it was a New Thread, I just saw that and foolishly did not read the Title of the Thread.

Feel free to ask any questions you have on this Thread or wherever else you would please.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

JJ,

Thanks for all your helpful responses!

I have decided to buy the Onkyo 809. I am not just waiting for the price to go back to $700! It is now $800 at Amazon and not available at newegg or at accessories4less. Hopefully that will come back maybe this weekend!

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also, check out Vanns as I have been told they sold it for 10 Dollars more from a Member here. However, I am not positive they are an Authorized Dealer, but believe it to be the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I am taking delivery of the 809 today. I purchased from B&H Photo on a discount promo ($703). I paid $8.80 extra to have it shipped 3 day select (NY to CA) regular shipping is free. 

Anxiously waiting to try it out. Based on a few select reviews I tend to believe Onkyo has turned the corner from some issues they had the last year or so. I also understand the new models run cooler (hot running, a common complaint). The 809 has the same amp section as the 1009. 

If you go to Onkyo USA it is easy to see who is authorized to sell. Vann's is one of them. 

I was seriously considering running down to Costco and getting the Elite SC-35. Beautiful receiver. But unless Elites are purchased from auth. dealer, and *not online*, the warranty is not honored. AFAIK Costco not an authorized dealer. In any case, while it is always possible to get a 3rd party warranty, you can not get firmware updates from Pioneer either if it is not registered.

But the real irony is the SC-35 can not be updated anyway, not even online. No changes are planned. 
Which to me means the Onkyo is future-proofed, besides being cheaper.
The Pioneer will keep dropping in price, it is an older model. Fine unit though!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on the 809. I really think the x08's are not nearly as problematic as some other Forums have made them out to be. It truly was a limited run of Models that were affected by the IDE Cable causing the R/C to become unresponsive, switching of Inputs by itself, etc.. What is crazy is that it is a 2 Dollar Part that has caused this issue. And it was Subcontracted out. Regardless, Onkyo is responsible and is Covering the Repair regardless of where it was Purchased or even if you are not the Original Owner.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

That is a great deal from bh. I am waiting for a $700 deal on a new 809, or a similar deal on a 709. Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

It was unfair for me to lump all the x08's in one pile. I know there were specific units affected, not a whole line. I should have made that clear.
However, there is evidence that the most recent models are indeed redesigned which should help on several levels. 
I don't know how much this video from 'down under' has circulated. It does give a pretty good rundown of the receiver including an 'under the hood' look.






It is probably worth the 20 min or so of viewing (I lasted about 17) if anyone is considering the 809, or this particular line of Onkyo. No offense intended to any aussies, but I almost needed an interpreter in some parts.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

BTW there is an 809 at accessories4less at $629. I believe it's a refurb with a 1 year factory warranty.
Still, not a bad deal at all and a good retailer IMO.


----------

